# Window Motor and Regulater 2001 Sentra SE



## John77062 (Apr 29, 2005)

Coming home from school I went to put the windows down. Driver window was hung up. Not the first time I had problems with it. So got home, took the door apart and saw the cable was off the pulley on the motor. Also saw the cable was frayed. 

My question is where can I buy the assembly? I have googled it online and didn't come up with much, and I'd rather not pay what the dealer has in mind.

2001 Sentra 2.0 SE manual trans.

Any help would be appreciated, thanks. Feel free to email me or send private message as well.

John


----------



## Jarek (Mar 29, 2005)

John77062 said:


> Coming home from school I went to put the windows down. Driver window was hung up. Not the first time I had problems with it. So got home, took the door apart and saw the cable was off the pulley on the motor. Also saw the cable was frayed.
> 
> My question is where can I buy the assembly? I have googled it online and didn't come up with much, and I'd rather not pay what the dealer has in mind.
> 
> ...


key words to look up:

'window motor'
'window regulator'

It will be extremely difficult to find these parts.. only reason is because these are parts that you'd be better off getting from the dealership, its one of those things that you can only go through them, junkyard, someone you know? etc


----------



## John77062 (Apr 29, 2005)

Yeah, I'm figuring that out. I tried doing an online search before posting here to the forum. I tried what you suggested and it didn't return anything for a 2001. There isn't even a Haynes manual out for 2001 Sentras...man they get us by the balls nowadays. It's gonna cost $243 at the dealer at 1.5 hours labor and $87 for the assembly. Thanks for the reply though.


----------



## Jarek (Mar 29, 2005)

John77062 said:


> Yeah, I'm figuring that out. I tried doing an online search before posting here to the forum. I tried what you suggested and it didn't return anything for a 2001. There isn't even a Haynes manual out for 2001 Sentras...man they get us by the balls nowadays. It's gonna cost $243 at the dealer at 1.5 hours labor and $87 for the assembly. Thanks for the reply though.


ahh i c... try it yourself? the labor i mean... because thats what i did, it saves you that money, screw the dealership... i have trouble letting them hook up the computer to my car let alone tear apart my door panels


----------

